# Sacramento OTA: does strong analog signal equal a strong HD signal?



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm 30 miles northwest of the broadcasting towers, which are all located in the same area. With my HDTivo enroute, I've mounted a Channel Master 4221 in my attic. 

The analog UHF stations all come in well, as do Channels 10 and 13 on the VHF band. I've read in this forum that good analog equals good HD, if the HD signals are strong enough. 

Does anyone know whether the Sacramento stations are broadcasting strong or weak signals? The color chart at antennaweb leads me to believe that Channel 31 (UPN), which broadcasts "Enterprise," is going to be problem.  

I'll know the answer by week's end when the receiver arrives, but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

From what I have been told by relatives and friends, the Sacramento locals are quite strong so you shouldn't have any problems. Channel 31 was planning to go to full power last week but as of today I don't know if that ever happened.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't know if this is of any help or not or how accurate the information is - http://www.tvradioworld.com/region1/ca/tv_information.asp?m=sac


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks to both of you. That's an impressive list jimisham. If it's accurate, even the "full-power" digital signals are way below the analog UHF ones. 

I'll find out Thursday or Friday (c'mon Fed-Ex Ground) whether an attic mounted 4221 is sufficient. I don't think the 4228 will fit through the opening into the attic without being dismantled (and I'm tired of crawling under ducts and through insulation material--cough, cough).


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

FANTASTIC!!! HD-Tivo arrived this afternoon, was up and running quickly with no fuss. 

INCREDIBLE Hi-Def "Enterprise" from UPN, and it's my weakest signal. Their engineer told me they'll be going to full power in June. I'm also receiving Channel 19's digital signal from Modesto, which must be 90 air miles away.

Now I've got to figure out what to watch. It's all so PRETTY.


----------



## jimisham (Jun 24, 2003)

Got a question or two for you. We're about 35 to 40 miles from the TV towers here with no major obstructions in the way.
I'm thinking about putting a similar antenna in our attic in the garage. So the antenna would, at the most, be about 12 feet high. I think I could put a 4228 up there.
How high above ground would you guess your antenna in the atttic? Is it a one or two story house?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lije Baley said:


> FANTASTIC!!! HD-Tivo arrived this afternoon, was up and running quickly with no fuss.
> 
> INCREDIBLE Hi-Def "Enterprise" from UPN, and it's my weakest signal. Their engineer told me they'll be going to full power in June. I'm also receiving Channel 19's digital signal from Modesto, which must be 90 air miles away.
> 
> Now I've got to figure out what to watch. It's all so PRETTY.


Great! That's good to hear. I have found that the HD Tivo does quite well with local OTA reception even if the signal is down in the 60's.


----------

